# Looking for English Springer Spaniel Puppy



## arrowslinger (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone know of any around?


----------



## SpringerDude (Jun 21, 2010)

You can try these two places ....

www.essft.com and www.gundogsonline.com

Hope this helps..


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Also check with this guy. I'm not sure if he has anything available right now but sometimes you have to call him to find out. http://kevin56601.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

This is a photo of my youngest spaniel. putting him to a female this august but the pups will be in the uk im afraid. amazing little dog tho, great drive and determination and a fantastic nose and game finding abitity.


----------

